# Frequency of Communion (PCA-BCO)



## Reformed Fox (Jan 30, 2016)

I know that there is a thread which discusses this issue in detail here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/87875-Frequency-of-the-Lord-s-supper

I am curious as to how often the PCA is to celebrate communion. Specifically, I note that the Book of Church order states that it is to be celebrated "frequently". Can anyone more familiar with PCA polity tell me how often "frequently" is? Is the decision left to the discretion of the presbytery?

I know that there is one PCA affiliated church in my area which celebrates communion twice a year. This seems problematic to me, even for those who believe that less frequent communions are more meaningful.


----------



## Edward (Jan 30, 2016)

Reformed Fox said:


> Can anyone more familiar with PCA polity tell me how often "frequently" is? Is the decision left to the discretion of the presbytery?



No. It is left to the Session, not the Presbytery.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 31, 2016)

There's a fairly wide range of practice, with a good number of sessions opting for weekly but also some that choose to do it less often than once a month, and many that fall somewhere in between.


----------



## Reformed Fox (Jan 31, 2016)

But my question was the appropriateness of celebrating twice a year. This strikes me as improper when the BCO says "frequently".


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2016)

Reformed Fox said:


> But my question was the appropriateness of celebrating twice a year. This strikes me as improper when the BCO says "frequently".



While I would agree that twice a year would generally not meet my definition of 'frequently', I would have to know more about circumstances before I started flinging accusations. If you did want to know what was going on there, you might start by asking the pastor. Or find another church and tell them why.


----------



## Reformed Fox (Jan 31, 2016)

No, I am not looking to pick a fight. It is not my congregation that celebrates communion twice a year. My understanding is that the rationale is that the eucharist becomes that much more meaningful, and that the congregation appreciates this characteristic.

I was curious as to how much issues of polity, as opposed to theology, can be stretched before crying foul and here is a real world example.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 31, 2016)

In Scotland it is still sometimes the case that communion held once or twice a year does not deprive communicants of greater frequency because they go round the communion seasons in various congregations.



Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jack K (Jan 31, 2016)

You should be aware that there's a long history in the Reformed world of churches celebrating communion not very frequently. The continental Reformed denominations tend to do it quarterly, maybe. And as Richard noted, there are well-rooted Presbyterian traditions that are accustomed to only once or twice a year. So this is not an abnormality when the larger Reformed tradition is considered. What's best is another issue, of course. But do keep all this mind before being too quick to cry foul.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 31, 2016)

Interesting comparative, showing that the current PCA BCO hasn't changed much from what was in play in 1645:



> 58-1. The Communion, or Supper of the Lord, is to be observed frequently; the stated times to be determined by the Session of each congregation, as it may judge most for edification.
> 
> [DIGEST : The substance of the current PCA text remains remarkably close to that of the 1645 Directory for the Publick Worship of God. The precise wording of the current PCA text dates to _________.]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 31, 2016)

Wayne said:


> Interesting comparative, showing that the current PCA BCO hasn't changed much from what was in play in 1645:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really neat, Wayne....thanks for posting!


----------



## py3ak (Jan 31, 2016)

"Frequently" is a relative term. If I said that I "frequently" go to Siberia, and you found it was once a year for the past ten years that probably would seem like a good word to use. If I said that I frequently checked Facebook and you found out that this also was once a year for the past ten years, that would most likely seem like the wrong word. I think the _appearance_ of frequency hinges on your estimation of the magnitude of an event. If your communion season runs Wednesday-Monday, twice a year probably feels frequent to a lot of the people involved.

Annual communion is frequent relative to the one-time administration of baptism. It is rare compared to daily prayer. So in order to get a sense of appropriate frequency you have to look at where communion falls in that continuum of observances.


----------



## Edward (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's a poll from almost 6 years ago:
View Poll Results: How Frequent is Communion Celebrated?
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...ongregation-You-Attend-Have-the-Lord-s-Supper


----------



## iainduguid (Feb 1, 2016)

Wayne said:


> Interesting comparative, showing that the current PCA BCO hasn't changed much from what was in play in 1645:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm intrigued (and saddened) by the loss of the word "comfort" from the purpose of the Lord's Supper. The 1645 Directory of Worship says the Lord's Supper is for "the comfort and edification of the people" which I have always found a beautiful summary of the benefits of the Supper, and a powerful argument for its frequent celebration. Many things are edifying, especially the reading and preaching of the Scriptures, but at the Table that edification becomes particularly comforting as our thoughts are brought back to the central truths of the gospel.


----------



## Edward (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's a nice historical survey from the OPC.

http://www.opc.org/OS/html/V6/4l.html


----------



## Reformed Fox (Feb 1, 2016)

No offense to anyone who responded, but my question was not about the frequency of communion per say, but rather about how one is to understand the BCO regarding the issue. (Thank you Wayne.)


----------



## revnbev (Feb 1, 2016)

Reformed Fox said:


> No, I am not looking to pick a fight. It is not my congregation that celebrates communion twice a year. My understanding is that the rationale is that the eucharist becomes that much more meaningful, and that the congregation appreciates this characteristic.
> 
> I was curious as to how much issues of polity, as opposed to theology, can be stretched before crying foul and here is a real world example.



You actually have two and maybe three issues here. 
1) How frequent should communion be served?
2) How do we define certain words in constitutional documents and how do we flag violations?
3) Does the PCA (of which I am a part) have any priority/energy around matters of polity, ecclesiology and worship theology? 

I feel the best arguments for frequency have to go to the weekly observance camp. 
Constitutional documents should do away with intentionally vague language like "frequently"
And the PCA has practically no energy around issues such as this. They are considered local church business and conversation is basically viewed as opinion only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRoper (Feb 2, 2016)

I believe many of the posts have been quite relevant to your question. The language of the BCO echos that of the DPW. Many churches that follow the DPW have communion once or twice a year. I don't see how this practice could be excluded from the language of the BCO, and I say this as one who greatly prefers weekly communion. Only if a congregation never practiced communion could they possibly run afoul of the BCO here.


----------

